# How to refinish standard D handle



## Juztian (May 10, 2018)

So the handle on my knives have seen better days and I was wondering what I can do to make them like new again. I was thinking about sanding the with 400 grit an applying some beeswax. But I don't know if there is a better alternative also I don't know how the buffalo horn ferrule I look after that.


----------



## cadberry (May 10, 2018)

Start with 600 if there are no major dings and you just want to spruce up the finish. Wax would be a good finisher and maybe some mineral oil mixed in.


----------



## Danzo (May 10, 2018)

If you hit the horn with the sandpaper youll want to bring it up to at least 1000. Then a little buff would make it pristine


----------



## RDalman (May 11, 2018)

alternative route: scotchbrite pads, steel wool (buffs), tru-oil (smear in a drop or two, wipe with cloth)


----------



## esoo (May 11, 2018)

On my cheap Tojiro's that were D handle, I took them to ovals by using sandpaper from I think 150 - 2000 grit, and then applied a salad bowl finish that is a mix of beeswax and mineral oil. Considering they were cheap *ss handles, they look pretty damn good.


----------

